#  Schulmedizin >   Medikamentenumstellung bei Schmerzpatient >

## Ute.Winkler

Guten Tag, 
bei meiner Anfrage geht es nicht um mich sondern eher um meine Mutter.
Sie ist 51 & nach Bandscheibenvorfällen (hat in der Altenpflege gearbeitet) Schmerzpatient geworden. 
Sie wurde dort auf Targin eingestellt welches sie knapp 2 Jahre eingenommen hat (zuletzt um die 80 -120mg pro tag),ihre Lebensqualität hat sich dadurch merklich verbessert.
Die Schmerzpraxis wurde vor ein paar Monaten geschlossen,sie wurde an einen Hausarzt weitergeleitet der
die Behandlung weiterführen sollte. 
Dieser "Kritisierte" jedoch nach ein paar Monaten ihren Verbrauch,ihm zufolge hole sie ihr neues Rezept (Monatlich) immer viel zu früh ab bzw sollte länger mit dem Medikament auskommen.In der Schmerztherapie wurden ihr nie solche "Vorschriften" gemacht,dieser Arzt wollte von Schmerzspitzen bzw Durchbruchschmerz nichts wissen,sei alles kein Grund die Dosierung zu erhöhen. 
Jüngst wollte sie ihre Rezept abholen und ihr wurde dies verweigert,sie solle jetzt 1x am Tag Jurnista 16mg nehmen und im Notfall Abstral 200 Mikrogramm.Hier kommen wir zu meiner eigentlichen Frage: 
Darf man,wenn man auf ein bestimmtes Medikament eingestellt ist,die Dosierung nicht selber anpassen (bei weniger starken Schmerzen weniger einnehmen,an Tagen mit stärkeren mehr einnehmen)? 
Ist es normal,dass eine Umstellung von einem Schmerz-Medikament,welches nachweislich geholfen hat und gut vertragen wurde, auf 2 andere erfolgt,die ungleich stärker zu sein scheinen?
Habe mich laienhaft informiert über die aufgeführten Schmerzmittel und mir erscheint die Umstellung ein wenig drastisch und unüberlegt,mache mir vor allem über Wechselwirkung Gedanken. 
Über Meinungen und Ansichten,vor allem von Menschen die ein wenig Ahnung haben diesbezüglich würde ich mich sehr freuen

----------


## josie

Hallo Ute Winkler!
Welches Targin hat deine Mutter denn genommen, war bzw ist es ein Retardpräperat?
Ich kann dir folgendes zu den Medikamenten sagen:
Jurnista (Hydromorphin) ist auch ein starkes Opioid der Stufe 3 (nach dem WHO Stufenschema) und das Abstral (Fentanyl) ist ebenfalls ein Opiod, das speziell für den Durchburchsschmerz zum Einsatz kommt. 
Ich habe den Eindruck, daß der HA also sich durchaus Gedanken gemacht hat, was die Schmerztherapie betrifft.
Es ist auch nicht verkehrt, wenn sich der HA Gedanken macht, wenn er bemerkt, daß das Medikament schneller verbraucht ist, als es eigentlich sollte.
Schließlich handelt es sich bei dem Medikament um ein Betäubungsmittel und es ist, wenn man für den Durchbruchsschmerz zu häufig zusätzlich etwas einnehmen muß, sinnvoll, das Medikament zu wechseln, um zu sehen, ob mit dem neuen Medikament ein besseres Ergebnis erzielt wird. 
Ich selber nehme wegen ähnlicher Beschwerden auch ein BTM ein und kann es durchaus nachvollziehen, daß ihr verunsichert seid, aber es ist nicht so, daß der HA ihr die Medikamente vorenthalten will, sondern er will schauen, ob er mit den neuen Medis ein besseres Ergebnis erzielen kann. 
Wenn ihr aber prinzipiell in den HA kein Vertrauen setzt, dann wäre ein neuer Schmerztherapeut sicher sinnvoll, die Verordnung ist allerdings kein Grund dafür

----------

